# Front loader goes up, but does not want to come down



## Dkodet (Dec 22, 2013)

I was out working on my new (used) john deer 790, I lifted a minor load not weighing more that 200 lbs. I got to where was going to dump the dirt and the loader would not come down 

I am able to tip the bucket forward and back as well as still go up, but down is super slow. Say and inch every 10 seconds. 

I am hoping that there is something minor I can do or someone has a suggestion or two.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

You might have a bad female connector where the lines plug from loader to tractor. To test this, swap the lift and bucket tilt functions. If the problem changes with hose swap, you know that its in the connectors.


----------



## Dkodet (Dec 22, 2013)

So I did that and swapped and the function that is hooked to the connector now goes slow so I do have it narrowed down to that connector. I a. Wondering if it could be something clogged it in the control valve? How hard is this to take apart and clean it out?


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

A restriction is possible but not likely. It's usually in the male or female connections. When lowering loader, ur just opening a path to reservoir. Gravity does the work. You can take them apart at the risk of damaging seals. You may want to get a seal kit & do that if you're gonna pull it apart.


----------

